# Dry skin in girth area???



## charlene1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok when i got Reno and rode him the first time he got a saddle sore, which i treated and he has made a full recovery from. That was about 2 months ago. I noticed the last 2 weeks that he has this flaky skin around his girth area, its not dry skin (doesnt look like dandruff) and its patches about the size of a pea (not round but if you smash a pea about that big) I have switched the girth and no improvement, i also have put MTG on it and havent noticed an improvement. BUT where his saddle sore was there is a mound of this "skin" or whatever it is...any ideas on what this may be? he isnt sensitive to the touch, there is no scabs, and it isnt getting worse with riding. I also noticed he is getting a small patch of "it" right behind his shoulder kinda near his withers. Also he is in a pasture with 6 other horses and none of them have had this issue and are showing no signs of it either. I am going to get some pics of it this weekend but any ideas so far?


----------



## jemmamalone (Feb 4, 2009)

Pictures will definatly help. 
Im kind of confused though.. Is it under the skin or above?
Sorry if i just mis read.
But yeah pictures will really help


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Could be bacterial or a reaction to something. I agree, photos would help. Does it feel or look like rain rot? What kind of girth are you using now? Are your saddle pads clean? How often do you wash them?


----------



## charlene1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

it is on the skin (under the hair) except the pieces that have appeared to "come loose" it does not feel like rain rot. It reminds me of dandruff is the easiest way to describe it. I tried to find a pic online that resembles it and I cant lol


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Sounds like a skin reaction. My mare had a similar reaction when I switched to a fly spray with different ingredients. 

I would wash the areas well with betadine scrub, wash and disenfect your girths and saddle pads, and be sure to use girths and saddle pads made of natural materials (wool felt or cotton saddle pads, wool felt or mohair girths) and see if that makes a difference. Keep separate pads and girths just for him; do not share them with other horses.


----------



## charlene1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

so here are some pics of this skin?? I also noticed the day that these were taken...when we got back from the ride there was no more skin on the girth area...we shall see if it is back when i go out there soon

the first pic it is near the top rightish area 
the second is the "bunch/mound" of skin(?)
the third is the other side where its not as bad


----------



## charlene1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

also i clean my saddle pads about once a month and the girth gets cleaned after every ride its a neoprene girth by professional choice, the one with the roller


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It looks to me like a half healed cinch gall. Though it could be one of a hundred other things. Try the betadine and if that doesn't work, you might try and anitfungal in case it is girth itch. Past that, if it doesn't clear up, you may want to contact a vet.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Looks like a reaction to the girth. Don't ride for a while, so it can heal up. Then buy a 100% Mohair or felt lined cinch and try that. If you ride English, buy a real sheepskin girth cover and use that over your girth.

Make sure your girth is a bit farther back on the horse and pull the legs forward after you tighten, to make sure there's no skin wrinkled under it.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Girth gall. Try a sheepskin/soft padded girth cover. That's the only thing that works on my gelding. It also helps to clip that small area, as the extra hair balls up under the girth and makes rubbing worse. Also, it is super easy to clean all the dandruffy skin off when it is clipped.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If it is cinch gall, I 110% endorse this product.
Gall Salve, Wound Cream, Bickmore Health Care

You can continue to ride and the gall will heal faster than if untreated.


----------



## charlene1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

I have no experience with girth gall, but would girth gall be able to also be on his back? because he seems to have a MILDER case of this skin stuff on his back


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It is possible that he could have a similar issue on his back if his saddle was fitted wrong or if the pad had a wrinkle or bump on it at that place.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

charlene1985 said:


> I have no experience with girth gall, but would girth gall be able to also be on his back? because he seems to have a MILDER case of this skin stuff on his back


I agree, your saddle could be rubbing due to ill fit or too thick or thin of a pad. Where exactly is it on his back?


----------



## charlene1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ive checked the saddle fit and i use a professional choice SMX air ride pad. It is on one side of his spine about a 4" spot which is about 5-6" behind his withers.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

charlene1985 said:


> Ive checked the saddle fit and i use a professional choice SMX air ride pad. It is on one side of his spine about a 4" spot which is about 5-6" behind his withers.


It could be rain rot or ring worm, or some other reaction to something.


----------



## charlene1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

I was wondering if it was an allergy to neoprene but then the skin stuff showed up on his back...MTG and anti fungal shampoo would help to treat rain rot correct? Cause I use that (as a precaution) on the flaky areas. Also with ringworm, wouldnt the other horses he is in the pasture with have signs? Ive thoroughly checked all them and no others have it and he has had this stuff for over a month. **he is pastured with them 24/7**


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Rain rot is a bacteria, not a fungus. MTG would work, as long as he doesn't have a reaction to it. My mare's skin starting sloughing off after I used MTG on her... I use yellow Listerine (the off-brand kind) for rain rot. It works like a charm!


----------

